# Long awaited Gmail preview pane finally added



## noob (Aug 5, 2011)

To get the new look, go to Gmail > Mail Settings (upper right) > Labs. Scroll down to "Preview Pane," enable it, and save your changes.


Once enabled, a new button will appear in the upper right of your inbox. To toggle between the old-fashioned Gmail inbox and the preview pane, click the button on the left.


Also check-out Gmail Themes tab , check DENSE theme...awesome looks esp for wide screen monitor users.

*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2011/08/04/Preview%252BPane%252BOriginal_610x399.png


----------



## asingh (Aug 5, 2011)

I hate mail preview systems.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 5, 2011)

Long awaited? It sucks..


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2011)

I liked this in Hotmail.

But now webmail really makes no difference. Thunderbird.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 6, 2011)

^^
@*ico*

In Mac (Mac Mail) hotmail doesnot sync all its folders except Inbox!!

*Does Office 2011 for mac (outlook) sync all its hotmail folders ? *

I am eager to know this because I am planning to buy Office 2011 for mac ( for my hackintosh ehhh!! )


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2011)

^

I use Google Apps for IMAP.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 6, 2011)

oh!! my bad !!   looking in microsoft site then.....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 6, 2011)

Does Hotmail even support IMAP?


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 6, 2011)

huh ? 

Are you using hotmail ? since when ?

For your info : Hotmail always was a IMAP server email service provider. They now support POP.

IF you use mac or linux, hotmail will automatically create a separate folder "POP" for the Inbox, and will maintain 2 copies of your emails and a precautionary measure.


----------



## ico (Aug 6, 2011)

How do you set up IMAP for hotmail

to be honest, POP sucks.

I was actually ready to pay for Hotmal Plus for proper IMAP on all clients....but their page gave me 404 for 2 months. I started using Google Apps on my domain then. Atleast I can use IMAP on Thunderbird ootb.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 6, 2011)

^^
thanks, so alas ! I will require a third-party softy to sync my hotmail !! Ok i will try this out, looks nice.

And yes that's what makes me stick to hotmail.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 6, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> huh ?
> 
> Are you using hotmail ? since when ?
> 
> For your info : Hotmail always was a IMAP server email service provider. They now support POP.



Erm? I think you're confusing Webmail with IMAP, earlier they didn't even used to support POP3, but that was added later. While I haven't checked hotmail much recently, I'm pretty sure IMAP is not OOTB supported by Hotmail for free.

I was a hotmail user LONG LONG back (2000-2003). Back then I used to use Hotmail Popper to get my mail, before it was discontinued for free use and I ended up using what turned to be my current Mail provider which was the only free IMAP provider at 2003.

If I have to recommend, I'll say redirect all your mails to Gmail (Hotmail supports redirection right?) and use your Hotmail identification and its SMTP server for both your client and Gmail. Then you can use Gmail's IMAP server to receive your Hotmail. And you can always use the web client of hotmail with added benefit of checking it over Gmail if you wish. Win win situation if you ask me.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 6, 2011)

ico said:


> How do you set up IMAP for hotmail
> 
> to be honest, POP sucks.
> 
> I was actually ready to pay for Hotmal Plus for proper IMAP on all clients....but their page gave me 404 for 2 months. I started using Google Apps on my domain then. Atleast I can use IMAP on Thunderbird ootb.



Oh! Ya it works buddy!! 
But to be true its not FREE


----------

